# celexa & side effects



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

I am considering trying celexa. I didn't have the best results with Remeron, and the last time I tried Prozac the nausea was unbearable. I do worry about the sexual side effects and fatigue. Right now I am feeling pretty fatigued already, but I think that is a result of my depression/IBS/Anxiety. Any thoughts comments ideas??


----------



## gbrown (May 31, 1999)

I have been taking Celexa for 7 months. it has seemed to have relieved some of my ibs symptoms and if anything it has made me feel more hyper than fatigued. I havent found the side effects to be a problem after the first week or so. I had a little nausea and dry mouth at first and no sexual side effects. I haven't had to take any medications for ibs and I don't have the cramping and diaharrea I have lived with. I wasn't expecting the Celexa to have any affect on my ibs...who knew?


----------

